# Unusual Wall Plate needed



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of a single wall plate that has a 120Hz power receptacle on one side and a HDMI jack on the other? If so, please post a link where I can get one. The only input I need to the projector is power and a single HDMI connection. The AV Receiver will handle all the video switching. Am I missing something else that I should be thinking about?

As always, any help would be much appreciated. :help:

Jester


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

All I'm aware of is a 120v receptacle/cable funnel.

http://www.smarthome.com/25705W/Rec...Voltage-In-Wall-Cable-Management-White/p.aspx


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jester said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know of a single wall plate that has a 120Hz power receptacle on one side and a HDMI jack on the other? If so, please post a link where I can get one. The only input I need to the projector is power and a single HDMI connection. The AV Receiver will handle all the video switching. Am I missing something else that I should be thinking about?
> 
> ...


Lots. See here, for example: http://www.powerbridgesolution.com/powerbridgeproducts/totalsolutionkits.html


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Assuming you want a 1-gang wall plate, I'd recommend picking up a standard wall outlet, a blank wall plate, a dremel, and one of these and get creative:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=2730&seq=1&format=2

If you can fit a two-gang, use the above product or something similar from monoprice.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Assuming you want a 1-gang wall plate, I'd recommend picking up a standard wall outlet, a blank wall plate, a dremel, and one of these and get creative:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=2730&seq=1&format=2


The issue with a single-box wallplate is that electrical codes can outlaw putting the signal cables in the same wallbox as the AC.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend against putting power (110VAC) and signal in the same box. Aside from being illegal as pointed out previously, it provides a good path for electrical noise on the 110 volt line to be in proximity to the HDMI line. Although the HDMI line should be shielded, having a 110 volt line this close and in the same metallic enclosure risks problems to your HDMI integrity. You also risk conducting surges (i.e., lightning strikes) to the HDMI line which could cause significant damage to the HDMI output and inputs of your equipment. Two metal boxes side-by-side don't present these problems, but all in one certainly does and is generally bad practice in the electronics world (not to mention the electrical wiring world). Go the extra yard and install a second box.


----------



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't know that was illegal. Good information to know. I guess my only other option is to install a HDMI wall jack in the ceiling. I just didn't want to drill a hole in the drywall and poke it through. 

Thanks for all the replies.

Jester


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Jester,
It's most likely illegal in that it's prohibited by the National Electrical code (routing high and low voltage in the same enclosure).

It might make it easier for you to route if you use HDMI over CAT. You can buy small plastic frames (Carlon SC100RR) that require a rectangular hole in your dry wall, and then they just drop in and two screws engage a small clamping mechanism. Once these are in, they accept most standard wall plate devices. They're a snap to install - all you need is a means to cut the hole (drywall saw blade). They are not intended for 110V use however since there is no physical box on the other side of the drywall. The HDMI over CAT system is available from Monoprice. It's advantage is that you only need to run two CAT 6 cables instead of the HDMI. You can cut them to length (you'll need to put new terminations on them) and they can go through much smaller holes than the HDMI with its end fitting. Also, you can get some pretty long runs with HDMI over CAT, if needed. The HDMI over CAT arrangement consists of two wall plates, an input, and an output that would go in the frames I mentioned above. The CAT cables just snap in the backside of each. They make a nice neat install.

Alternately, you can find HDMI feedthrough wall plates that would do the job nicely, but you need to run HDMI cable from plate-to-plate rather than the CAT.

Hope this helps your installation job. (Links below)



http://www.securitystoreusa.com/%3Ch1%3ECarlon+SC100RR+1-Gang+Low+Volt+Mounting+Bracke-p/1047551.htm

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10105&cs_id=1010504&p_id=6532&seq=1&format=2


----------

